
Ask HN: Clothing for a lazy programmer - mrkmcknz
At the moment I cycle between about 40 tees from H&amp;M in either navy blue or navy blue. I recently went off to purchase a couple extra to discover they have discontinued the style and replaced it with a thin nylon stretch type.<p>Wasn&#x27;t there a couple of startups in this space? Ideally they should deliver to the UK.
======
runjake
Sometimes, I think people spend too much time and energy trying to avoid
spending too much time and energy on what to wear.

Maybe Jobs and Einstein did it, but I view it more as a quirk rather than
efficiency.

~~~
bmir-alum-007
Yes.

It's more important how it's made (and how the people involved are treated)
and what it's made from, in addition to quality for cost.

Honestly, I'd like to see live webcams in contract mgfr factories where a
particular product is made _and_ be able to follow a product's components
until it ships. That's the proof necessary to show whether workers are
dangerously exhausted, abused by supervisors, etc. It would also be good to
see the _authentic_ average of hourly worker pay compared to local cost of
living.

Every physical purchase has an human, animal and/or planet cost.

------
kelukelugames
My friends and I want to start a thrift store for old tech company shirts. I
bet a "Windows 95" shirt would fetch dozens of dollars.

~~~
jamesdelaneyie
Do it! Theres a good few on eBay already so the market is there. I love and
collect old-school tech company work shirts. Once literally bought the shirt
off a guys back out one night because he had a nice DELL shirt. Offered him
€10 for it and he took it and was immediately escorted off the premises for
being topless.

Have about 6 so far and my most prized one is the red IBM shirt. IBM! RED!
It's brilliant. Now, While I love them, the cut on these shirts is absolute
crap. Fits grand on neck and wrist but is the poofiest thing everywhere else.
You yanks! Would pay extra to have it cut to a better fit.

In terms of market, if you get the brand right you might be able to skirt both
earnest tech-heads and the Vaporwave kids who like this kind of stuff:
[http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Japanese-Windows-Long-Sleeve-Tee-T-
Sh...](http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Japanese-Windows-Long-Sleeve-Tee-T-Shirt-hood-
by-air-been-trill-vaporwave-
NEW-/181629842884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item2a49fb75c4)

~~~
BrainInAJar
During the first decade of the century I scoured long and hard for a SCO or
UNIXWare tshirt, there were none to be found

~~~
yellowapple
They were probably all burned in bonfires or used as cleaning rags.

------
kzisme
>Startups in this space

You mean a clothing store...? Amazon? Online shopping?

~~~
pc86
Wait you mean you buy things from people who aren't currently accepting A
round investment?

~~~
kzisme
Who would do such a thing?!

This is how I imagine the proposed scenario going...

"Oh, I need fifty pairs of these pants - oh want to hear my latest startup
pitch now too?"

I suppose that's how the conversation would go while you get your latest
clothes delivered.

------
SyneRyder
Have you considered American Apparel? I migrated my wardrobe of t-shirts over
to the 2001 Fine Jersey Short Sleeve (and some BB401 50/50 Poly Cotton). It's
available in multiple colors including navy blue, you can order online, and
they have stores in many big cities across the world - useful if you need to
refresh your wardrobe while travelling overseas. The 2001 is their mainstay,
it isn't going anywhere.

For suits & formal shirts I like Indochino[1], who do online made-to-measure.
They do cycle their styles, so you might want to stock up if you see something
you like. Try a small order first, can take a couple of goes to get the
measurements just right.

New Balance seem good for shoes, the quality isn't always great but the sizing
seems reliable. Easy online ordering (via Amazon or their Australian site) or
you'll find them in stores everywhere.

I tried H&M myself, until they discontinued the small black short-sleeve
shirts I loved. I searched every store in several cities (in several
countries!) to no avail...

[1] [http://www.indochino.com/](http://www.indochino.com/)

~~~
mrkmcknz
I went ahead and ordered some Fine Jersey Short Sleeve T-Shirts. Thanks for
that recommendation!

------
cafard
Forty tees? I'm upvoting you just for that.

------
metropolisnow
Do you really a startup to get a t-shirt? Maybe just get an Uber.

~~~
thecupisblue
Or text Magic to get you a shirt.

------
Nadya
I'm cheap and the shirts are "comfy enough". I have about 20-25 of the black
tees.

Plain: [http://6dollarshirts.com/t-shirts/Blank-Tees-
orderby0-p-1-c-...](http://6dollarshirts.com/t-shirts/Blank-Tees-
orderby0-p-1-c-276.html)

Feels like Reddit designs these shirts:
[http://www.6dollarshirts.com/t-shirts/](http://www.6dollarshirts.com/t-shirts/)

------
ruraljuror
>Startups in this space?

You mean clothing stores? But seriously: Uniqlo.

Otherwise this would probably be a better discussion for styleforum.net or
reddit.

------
jamesdelaneyie
Do you mean these?

[http://www.hm.com/ie/product/27446?article=27446-M](http://www.hm.com/ie/product/27446?article=27446-M)

------
charles2013
a few years ago i had to pare down my wardrobe for extended travel. sadly (at
the time), my startup tees were the first to go. i replaced them with
patagonia's silkweight tees (2/3 merino, 1/3 synthetic).

as a lazy hacker i won't go back to cotton. i can comfortably wear a 2/3
merino + 1/3 synthetic base layer in virtually any climate. unlike cotton or
pure merino, my pits don't remain wet after sweating. and unlike 100%
synthetic tees, i don't smell like a locker room by lunchtime. (lazy bonus:
this means fewer washes in cooler weather.)

there are a couple of downsides though:

\- they're more expensive (~$40 on sale)

\- they're delicate (delicate wash, and tumble dry with no heat or lie flat to
dry is recommended)

there may be other companies with similar-quality products, but i'm
comfortable recommending patagonia based on my experience. with proper care
their stuff should last a long time, but they have a great warranty just in
case.

[edit: formatting]

------
thecupisblue
[http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Cheap-plain-black-t-
sh...](http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Cheap-plain-black-t-shirts-
high_60220987320.html?spm=a2700.7724838.35.1.09XJ9N)

Enjoy, monthly supply of black t-shirts.

------
cblock811
[http://www.shirtmax.com/adult-v-neck-t-
shirts/39-ringspun-v-...](http://www.shirtmax.com/adult-v-neck-t-
shirts/39-ringspun-v-neck-t-shirt.html)

^ What I'll be getting.

------
gorena
Uniqlo

